# U.S. Army All-American Bowl Video Crew



## ruinexplorer (Nov 5, 2010)

I got this email from NewTek today. 


We Are Searching for Video Production All-Stars 
Get your students on the U.S. Army All-American Bowl Video Crew 

All American Games and NewTek are looking for a team of video production standouts to join the first national All-American Video Crew for the 2011 U.S. Army 
All-American Bowl in San Antonio, TX January 5- 9, 2011.

We want high school seniors from across the country to submit video entries that showcase their work in video production. Four winning students will be selected to take part in the video production of the U.S. Army All-American Bowl week activities.

Winners and their nominating instructor or parent will receive an all-expense paid trip to San Antonio, where the students will receive comprehensive training on NewTek TriCaster™ portable live production system and 3PLAY™ instant replay at NewTek's corporate headquarters, hands-on participation in the live national webcasts of the U.S. Army All-American Bowl, the Eastbay Youth All-American Bowl and much more. 

Video entries must be received by November 19, 2010. For a complete list of rules and regulations and to download an entry form visit Win a spot on the U.S. Army All-American Video Crew


----------



## ruinexplorer (May 7, 2011)

Looks like they are doing it again:

Having trouble viewing this email? Click here 




The Search for Video Production All-Stars is On 
Join the 2012 U.S. Army All-American Bowl Video Crew 

All American Games and NewTek are looking for a team of video production standouts to join the All-American Video Crew for the 2012 U.S. Army 
All-American Bowl events in San Antonio, TX January 2- 8, 2012.

We want high school seniors (Class of 2012) from across the country to submit video entries that showcase their work in video production. Four winning students will be selected to take part in the video production of the U.S. Army All-American Bowl week activities.

Winners and their nominating instructor or parent will receive an all-expenses-paid trip to San Antonio, where the students will receive comprehensive training on NewTek TriCaster™ portable live production system and 3Play™ instant replay at NewTek's corporate headquarters, hands-on participation in the live national webcasts of the U.S. Army All-American Bowl, the Eastbay Youth All-American Bowl and much more. 

Video entries must be received by June 17, 2011. For a complete list of rules and regulations and to download an entry form visit NewTek and AAG


----------



## ruinexplorer (Nov 1, 2012)

The search is on again.


> NewTek and All-American Games
> High School senior video producers all over the U.S. are competing for a spot! Find out how you, or someone you know, can get on the NewTek All-American Video Crew at the 2013 U.S. Army All-American Bowl, in San Antonio, Texas.
> 
> Instructors and parents of high school seniors from across the U.S. are invited to submit video entries showcasing their work in video production.
> ...



*Deadline for entries is November 23, 2012, 11:59pm CT*


----------

